# Evidence on matrix civilization with a romantic painting



## vimana (May 7, 2014)

I find this amazing video on youtube and I like it, I wanted to share.

here is the link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfUsD-UUs2s

this guy says he discover evidence, ruins, structures, in cyberspace. like a new world in hyperreality, or something like this 
it looks like glitch obsession, but interesting.

why not? maybe there is a huge infinite world under reality!!

IN HYPERREALITY WE TRUST!


----------

